# A little help for my first FTA



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

I have some learning on FTA but I would like to know if the parts im using wold work. Dish HD (1000.4), Avenger Universal KU Band LNBF. As far as receivers i would like your suggestions as to witch one I get. Something basic with HD. What would be a cheep but good satellite finder?


----------

